# Is mobile phone insurance just a waste of money?



## john32 (13 Jul 2009)

Is mobile phone insurance just a waste of time?

anybody have any views on this?

John


----------



## mathepac (13 Jul 2009)

*Re: Mobile Phone Insurance*



john32 said:


> Is mobile phone insurance just a waste of time?..


Yes and even worse, a complete waste of money.


----------



## Joanne1 (13 Jul 2009)

*Re: Mobile Phone Insurance*

Well personally I have always considered a waste of money.  But it depends on how much your phone is worth etc.


----------



## Curious81 (13 Jul 2009)

*Re: Mobile Phone Insurance*

I think its a complete was of money! Add up what the insurance cost for the year and you may find it's more than the cost of a typical phone.


----------



## foxylady (14 Jul 2009)

*Re: Mobile Phone Insurance*

My sis ha a pohne some years back which she had stolen on her, and when she went to claim for a new one on the insurance she had to pay a certain amount towards the new phone, so if she had been just saving the insurance money instead of giving it to the phone company she would have had more cash.


----------



## billythefish (14 Jul 2009)

*Re: Mobile Phone Insurance*

I've never taken out insurance on my phone and in hindsight, I was right as I've never needed it. Phones are pretty inexpensive nowadays, especially if you look on the likes of ebay. I just don't think it's worth it...


----------



## BillK (14 Jul 2009)

*Re: Mobile Phone Insurance*

Agree with the previous posters. The only thing I do is keep a hard copy of the numbers in my phone so that if is lost/stolen/strayed I can replace them easily.


----------



## csirl (15 Jul 2009)

*Re: Mobile Phone Insurance*

It doesnt make sense to take out insurance on a low value item where the replacement cost is unlikely to cause too many financial difficulties.


----------



## ajapale (15 Jul 2009)

Yes mobile phone insurance is waste of money.

However I have "free" mobile phone insurance with my Ulster Bank UFirst Account.


----------



## Celtwytch (16 Jul 2009)

Yes, it is.  I took out insurance when I first got a mobile phone many years ago, but made my first claim just last year.  The phone I'd lost cost over €200, and I'd had it for 2 years.  I had to pay €35 excess fee, and was issued with a phone that I could have bought for just a few extra euro - despite the fact that the insurance company had the phone model I'd lost listed on their website as a replacement.  Cancelled my insurance after that.


----------



## Maguire (16 Jul 2009)

I think it all depends on the value of your phone and as one posted pointed out the initial amount you have to pay ig you brake your phone. If you have an iPhone or something it probably is worth it.


----------



## Guest116 (16 Jul 2009)

Waste of money I think. I have a rather pricey phone (€450) but wouldn't even think about insuring it. If it breaks or gets stolen I'll replace it with a cheap one which wont cost much more than the price of the insurance premium.

You can back up your numbers to your PC if you are worried about loosing them.


----------



## renno rannes (16 Jul 2009)

I got *FREE* phone insurance with Ulsterbank. 
[broken link removed]


----------



## mtk (5 Aug 2009)

yes the price u pay far outweighs the risk u are covering


----------



## Locke (5 Aug 2009)

TBH yes, but in syaing that. Didn't get it this time but will probs lose my phone!


----------

